# whats your horses show name?



## moomoo

i couldnt think of one for misty, its just misty-can anyone else think of one? :?


----------



## Horse_love999

Heyy guys great news i have a horse show this weekend!! Yay! but anyways:

Rocket: Captin Rocket Crunch 

:lol: :lol: -chelsea-


----------



## kvmt10

my horses shownames are;

Minty- Mr Entertainment

Viktor- Riomano

Narjean- Australian Patriot


----------



## [email protected]

My boy Sary is Caliope Sarason,

my old mare was Headly Park Springtime

and i used to part own SN Park All That Jazz and
SN Park Puttin' on the Ritz


----------



## sparky

Well, zanath at the moment is just coonawarra zanath. but, i would like to try something else on her eventually. I am thinking for if we did sporting or barrel racing - maybe spin n turn or dusty heels, but if we did eventing...i am not sure...flying free or something.


----------



## hburke

gabby's is gift of gab
knosey's is qiri (pronounced kirey)
knosey's is bad...but it's what she was registered under so we gotta live with it lol.


----------



## alucard

Bonny's is Bonny Sunny Rebel.....yeah, she's a rebel! lol.


----------



## Robyn-Niagara

Niagara's is "niagara du val" or "black beauty"!


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner

mine is picki'n up chex


----------



## Friesian Mirror

Is a show name their registered name? If so:

Rose- Jilte's Jazzy Lady
Gypsy- Jock's Gypsey Lady ZZ (dunno why they put an 'E' in there..)


----------



## tumai

Jack is Verona Lodges StormDancer
Chinita is Chinita Pine
Fidget is Zanara Princess 
Sweetie is Sabu Sweet Sage
and Peaches never leaves the farm so she doesn't care and I havn't registered Tu so not sure on that one yet?


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner

i have several
chessygonawin
gointoheaven
libertystand
flashyruni'n


----------



## NirvanaRider

Izzy: Izzadorable Cupid (I personally love it, but everyone laughs at me for it)

Annabelle: errr she isnt a registered pony, but show name will be Annabelle Lee

Shetan: T. Berrys Sundance. My trainers nickname is T. Berry and our barn is Sundance Ranch.

My old Arabian was Touch of Class, which I loved because he was a classy horse. Very neat horse, rarely ever got dirty. Carried himself very pompus.

Edit: He didnt roll in the mud or go sloshing through it, as best he could


----------



## hsharp123

Mine are

Ystywth Shon
Carolina Rose
Lord Tennyson
Simply S.O.X

They are the hardest things to think of if your horse doesnt come with one!! I thing soxys changed 4/5 times Hehe

Elz x


----------



## 0-0Dublin0-0

Dublin - Talk Of The Town
Arthur - King Arthur Of The Rainforest
Gandolph - Prince Of Peace
Bucky - Jazz Man
and I love all of them!


----------



## charlotte-x

Stellas is La Stella Artois


----------



## horsecrazy15

lol there all so cute names, btw Stella is my dog and her show name is Stella Artois lol ,
anyways my ponies show names are:

Fiowen Secret Charm, - Charm
Fiowen Touchlight, - Max
Fiowen Moonlight, - Molly
Dyfed Party Popper, - Poppet
Sainlee Desert Prince, - Prince
Madruid exquiste - Evie
Major BIll - Major

Fiowen is our Family run stud, all the ponies show names beginning with "Fiowen" are home bred.

:lol:


----------



## DressageOrBust

My horse isn't registered and his name is Slick, so at shows I use "Ima Slick Cookie"


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

I don't even have a horse so I don't have a show name for him.
But, if I did have a horse, it's show name would be Star Dazzle!


Is that a good name or a bad name?
I reckon it sounds kinda cool 8)


----------



## futolympeventer327

Nelson-Trafalgar
Oreo-Lucky Number Seven (face markings looks like a 7)
Reese-Mr.Reasoning
Rose-June Bugg


----------



## lovemydwb

*Show names*

Rum's is "Ghirardelli Boy"


----------



## Frog

I have:

Faith - Glenhuntly Mystic Fire
Feather - Indian Feather


----------



## paintluver

major- star flyin' major
Lady- ma lady
dolly-baby face doll
sadie-sadie mc lady


----------



## englishcowgrl

Kevas show name is Chickens Misfit
chicken because sire had chicken as/in his name and Misfit because she was never registered so shes a misfit :lol: i like 'em that way lol


----------



## Classical_Hand

Classical Hand.


----------



## Jumpit007

Aww..some cute names there..

Astro has two show names....

When I show at the same show as his ten yr old owner, its Milky Way (EWW)

When I take him to seperate shows, its Kiss My Astro

I like the second one better, but you can't use it with a ten yr old obviouusly??


----------



## joseylovesrain123

at the moment Rain's name is-- Blame It On The Rain


----------



## SierrasMommy

Sierra Lynne's registered name is NP Go For The Gold. Unfortunately, at Showdeo, they only ever call the rider's name, not the horse's.


----------



## Tessa Bear

tess- Cos ama Facy Star
Tango (cremello)- Pretty Fly for a white Guy
Aurora- Against all Odds


----------



## giget

giget- racing name was steely EFA name is tactical
jesse- loonganna's court jester
honey- loongana's gypsey honey


----------



## mell

*names*

mine is Sandy bar midnight ninja!!!!!!!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

our horses show name are

abby......little miss kansas
star .......kansas twister


----------



## [email protected]

Taz: Talisman
Peppyerpetual Power
Lulu:Esprit
Triggerull the Trigger
Zipper:Celebrity Zipper
Honey: honey n' chocolate


----------



## LoveMyAppy

Gracie: "Spirit of Grace"
Diesel: "Heza Jet Commander"


----------



## kategreece

*horsematch.com*

Mine Magic Rose


----------



## appylover31803

Vega- Impression In Time


----------



## Leaguer's Quest

Mark - SF Money Market (EW!)
Tuesday - Leaguer's Quest
Patrick - Leaguer's Last Detail


----------



## caliropesnspurs

My boys are: 

my 13 year old QH gelding is: Stayin Cool, Barn Name: Bee

my 4 year old APHA Gelding is: Fantastic Hotspot, Barn Name: Spotty


----------



## WranglerBlondie93.

gday.
well my horse hasnt been to any shows yet not untill next year! hopefully!
kodi- dakodia.
its dakodia coz i couldnt decide to call her kodi or dakota so i called her kodi and me and my mate decided to make her show name dakodia.
so yeah i hope use like it LOL.
i do!!


----------



## BluMagic

All the past horses I've leased or whatever lol: 

Buddy = My Buddyfly

Nikki(had to be put down) = Little Miss Nikki

Flicka = Too Fast Too Flicka

And my baby now is:

Blu or Boo: Bluboi Magic


----------



## HorsesAreForever

my horses name is Willy his show name is 

Willy Be Royal


----------



## CambriaStables

My pony Jeffrey's show name is Zips Red Devil. His old barn name was zippy until we changed it. and my pony Sue Me's name is So Sue Me!!!


----------



## Delregans Way

hahaha 'So sue me' AWESOME NAME lol  

Billy: High Sky
Cougar: Cutting Edge
Poppy: Raise a Pop
Scatty: Arleigha's Sundown


----------



## buckaroo2010

my horses sh0w name is BuckWild but i call him buck for short


----------



## siam02

my horse siam's is Samurai Sword


----------



## Abby

my horses show name is Tomoro's King Solomon


----------



## GottaRide

My gelding's registered (and show) name is Perfect Jin N Scotch. We call him Jin or Bubba or Junior or Blondie.


----------



## Zenkcc

My horses show name is Taco Supreme hehe


----------



## I Love Lane

too meny to list so i thought that i would share a really cool name that a horse i showed a while back had:

Sheza Hootchie Cootchie....... i love it


----------



## Fisher.Cat.

my gelding's is Im Gonna Be King and his barn name is Gunner or Gonnabe


----------



## hunterequlover781

Phineus- Ever So Clever
Finale- Doc's Finale Girl
Treasure- Tardy Tee Bar
Mystic- Mystical Wonders
Lilly- Miss Silver Pris
Willow- McCall's Deelight
Princess- She za Princess
Hurricane- A Touch of Class
Charm- Olympic Charm
Sierra- She za Sweet Showgirl


----------



## twinkle_toes

star - sea star
twinkle- her registered name is radiant star but for local shows I use twinkle toes

there is also a crimson star, and twinkle little star at my barn. They are all related!


----------



## Magic

Magic's is: My Kind Of Magic


----------



## tim

Invest In Gadgets.

Gadget for short.


----------



## PaintsandPintos70

mine are:

slipper: zips sacred slipper (the one in my avatar)

razzle: the solid rock (my 2 year old im breaking out)

oreo: sacred artifacts (my HUGE yearling!!)


----------



## unicorns:)

Faith - Gotta Have That Faith

Chance - Sekond Chance


I'm really into those kinda names, like Hope and Charity. weird...


----------



## vaulter_1

I have:

Elle - Yallawa Fashion Princess (named for Elle Macpherson - get it?)

Nevada - Magic Sun Dancer

Sales - On the Level


----------



## RockinTheBit07

Joe- High'm Not Joking. 

All the horses apart of the High Rider club have to have High or Hi in front of their name. I was gonna name him High'm No Average Joe. :roll:


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Hucks Eternal Charm


Chief for short


Whos Kings Princess


Hoopie for short


----------



## quixotesoxs

P.J.-Play the Red Jack








Scruffy-Quixote Soxs








Pistol-Sonitas Hot Pep
Sunny-Zippo Sun Dial








Jessie-Jessie Royal Doc








Rosco-Pepto's Instant Style








Ricky-Ima Touch of Heaven








Sandy-San Jae Lena








Al-Playful Alibi


----------



## derbyhillsranch

my main few:
Decked in Chrome
Inspired By Turbo


----------



## HoneyBun

ok let me think ?
lol if i dont spell them right dont get made lol

ok theres
cody : codyac momment
cappy : capatious?
pinto : pinto /lol/
tippy : he's so very rambuntious? [lol did i spell it right?]


and i laughed sooooooo hard wen i first heared this name but i love her <3

ziggy : shes so very oily [xDD]


----------



## horse_luver4e

Mine is Cowboys Plain Janie.


----------



## .Delete.

Roman- Roman On The Rail
Emu -Hunter's Tradition
Rose- TH Sweet Dreams


----------



## arastangrider

hunter-diablo del sol
glitter-glitz and glitter
cowboy-exceptional ballad


----------



## ilovemydun

Dolly Dun Twisted It


----------



## dannys_girl16

danny's is dancin on a dream :]
i LOVE it. because he's a dream come true :]
and we event - so dressage is like dancing haha.
corny but it rocks :]


----------



## JustDressageIt

Dancer - Highland Dancer
Cinzano - Cobrigado


----------



## brittx6x6

Annie- Andonetime
Dime- Just a bit of Cash (I don't like it but it is what she is regestered in)
Rugger- Bam Bam


----------



## luv2show

Bluetones Golden Tan.
His barn name is Tanner.


----------



## my2geldings

I use my horse's registration names. Easier than me trying to come with something.


----------



## moonflame994

Moonflame`s show name Is MoonsAfire 
and Indy`s Is Indiana Jones.


----------



## Supermane

Here are mine:
Herbi- In the Dark
Nani/Princess- Pleasure Princess (Yeah, I know)


----------



## buckaroo2010

My horses show name is Buckwild lol


----------



## groovy gurl

my current horses name is Beau Soleil (beautiful sunshine) and his barn name is apollo (god of sun)

the mare i just sold was Dirty lil' secret

my other horses that i've used own were..

Elegant Juntion (hated it)
Danny Boy
Anakin's promise
groovy girl
toula
and valentino


----------



## wild_spot

Mine are:

Narrangullen Vodka (Vodka)

Wantley Wildcard (wildey)

And my pony, Bugsy, is registered but the stud dispersed and we cant get his registration papers, so I call him Bugsy Malone :]


----------



## Eqrider

I use Joey's registered name:

Texhoma Joe Two

And the other two, if I compete in something with them, I use names I've made up!

It's Just Cody
Apache Summer


----------



## my2geldings

The one's registered name is "Cache Dawn Taxes" but I can't imagine using that as a show name...its a terrible name but for now this is it.

Then "Comanche's Esprit"

and "Calypso"


----------



## BarrelGurl405

My barrel mare's name is 

Tiny Silver Bars

her half sister i also barrel race is

Midways Bright Valentine (she was born on valintines day)

and the weirdest one i got is my western pleasure gelding sky who we call

Idigadoc, long story on that one, lol
it came from a cartoon, i used to watch when i was like 9


----------



## WildFeathers

Velvet- Velvet Dakota King


----------



## baileysirishfinest

wild_spot said:


> Mine are:
> 
> Narrangullen Vodka (Vodka)
> 
> Wantley Wildcard (wildey)
> 
> And my pony, Bugsy, is registered but the stud dispersed and we cant get his registration papers, so I call him Bugsy Malone :]



Vodka... thats a great name for a horse lol


----------



## myboydoc26

Wow! All you guys have great show names. Here are mine-


Doc- Doctor Dry

Cody - Cowboy


----------



## katieandduke

moomoo said:


> i couldnt think of one for misty, its just misty-can anyone else think of one? :?


you could do like mistacle(like magical) something. like mistacle love? idk just throwing out ideas here.lol..


----------



## Frog

Glory - Glenhuntly Rememberance 

She was born exactly a month after my nana passed  , so I thought it appropriate.


----------



## love-a-hero

I have a few...
Hacks (over 15hh)
* KAP DA VINIC
* SAHARA WHISKEY
* RECONNAISSANCE
* HENSCHKE
* CAROSELA
* LADY STARRING
* GOLDEN EMPIRE
* ALKYRA ENCHANTED

SHOW PONIES
* LANGTREE CAROUSEL
* LYNLEA PAPER BOI
* WILLOWCROFT STAR EDITION
* WILLOWCROFT REGAL DIAMONDS
* WILLOWCROFT CRUISE CONTROL
* WILLOWCROFT REGAL SONNET

NOTE: We dont own all these horses, however we train them on behalf of their owner.


----------



## Frog

Looks like you've got your fair share of 'killa-crofts' :wink: 

I use to have one, Willowcroft Court Jester, he was a complete nutter, who was quite certain that there were fairies on the arena and they were going to eat him!! Beautiful nature though, a real sweetie.


----------



## mudypony

Brickens is My Kinda Guy. I didn't choose it and it's not my favorite show name but oh well.


----------

